# Samsung bd-p2550 won't connect to network



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have even entered everything manually and it still won't connect....... 
It has some old firmware on it, I wonder if that would have anythin to do with it. I bought this thing a couple weeks ago to replace my sony bdp350 in my living room and I am just now getting around to hooking it up. I bought it for netflix, and I can;t een get it networked. The user inerface on this leaves a little bit to be desired compared to my 2 sony units. Any help on getting this thing networked would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dave29 said:


> I have even entered everything manually and it still won't connect.......
> It has some old firmware on it, I wonder if that would have anythin to do with it. I bought this thing a couple weeks ago to replace my sony bdp350 in my living room and I am just now getting around to hooking it up. I bought it for netflix, and I can;t een get it networked. The user inerface on this leaves a little bit to be desired compared to my 2 sony units. Any help on getting this thing networked would be highly appreciated.


Download the firmware here: http://pages.samsung.com/us/bluraysupport/support.html

After the upgrade give it another shot. I have the BD-P2550 too. F/W 2.4 finds the network fine for me.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Download the firmware here: http://pages.samsung.com/us/bluraysupport/support.html
> 
> After the upgrade give it another shot. I hav the BD-P2550 too. F/W 2.4 finds the network fine for me.


I just downloaded it and burned an ISO and the player spit the disc back out at me. :eek2: Tried it three times today.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dave29 said:


> I just downloaded it and burned an ISO and the player spit the disc back out at me. :eek2: Tried it three times today.


You have a USB memory stick?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am going to try burning another ISO and see if tht works.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> You have a USB memory stick?


Yep, I will try that if my new ISO doesn't work.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Yep, I will try that if my new ISO doesn't work.


Not sure if you saw this: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/FM/200810/20081023132948687/FW_CD_Update_Quick_Guide.pdf

Details on the install. Good luck.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Not sure if you saw this: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/FM/200810/20081023132948687/FW_CD_Update_Quick_Guide.pdf
> 
> Details on the install. Good luck.


Thanks Hutchins, I have been using dvd media!! I will give it another shot.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

If it still fails, try a hard reset:

Press and hold the next (*>>|*) button (on front panel) for more than 5 seconds with no disc inside. All settings will revert to the factory settings.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

The CD ISO, got me going. Thanks for the instructions:lol: Its been one of those days. I still can't figure out why I could not get networkedon older firmware and do the update over the internet....

Oh well, it's working now.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dave29 said:


> The CD ISO, got me going. Thanks for the instructions:lol: Its been one of those days. I still can't figure out why I could not get networkedon older firmware and do the update over the internet....
> 
> Oh well, it's working now.


Sweet! Enjoy your player!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Blu Ray players, in general, should be kept up to date at all times with the latest firmware.

The challenge, of course, is to regularly keep tabs on what version you should have installed.

There should be less of this update, update, update stuff later this year, as many of the newer titles use the same javacode, audio codecs, and disk security.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Blu Ray players, in general, should be kept up to date at all times with the latest firmware.
> 
> The challenge, of course, is to regularly keep tabs on what version you should have installed.
> 
> There should be less of this update, update, update stuff later this year, as many of the newer titles use the same javacode, audio codecs, and disk security.


I agree, mine are all up to date, except this new one that I bought and it wouldn't even connect until it got new firmware.:eek2:


----------

